# Goldfische und Moderlieschen?



## blotto (18. Feb. 2019)

Hallo liebes Forum,

Ich überlege in meinen Gartenteich zu den bereits vorhandenen Goldfischen einen kleinen Schwarm __ Moderlieschen zu setzen. Der Teich hat etwa eine Größe von 4500-5000 Liter. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/teichvorstellung-und-rundherum.49035/
Goldfische habe ich so in etwa 12-15 drin, wobei der größte bis jetzt so 15 cm lang sein dürfte.
Das sich die Moderlieschen schnell vermehren habe ich schon gelesen. Außerdem sollen die ja auch Algen knabbern. 
Die Frage ist, ob der Teich mit den Goldfischen nicht schon genug besetzt ist und ob sich die beiden Arten überhaupt verstehen? Wieviele Moderlieschen sollte ich wenn reinsetzen? Ich hatte so an 8-10 gedacht.

Danke schonmal fürs Antworten

Tom


----------



## Teichfreund77 (18. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Tom,
Algen knabbern machen alle Fische, auch Kois und Goldis.
12 Goldfische auf 5000l ist schon mehr als genug.
Ich Persönlich würde eher nur 10 Moderlischen nehmen und die Goldis in einen Artgerechten Teich über 10000l abgeben.

Gruß


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Feb. 2019)

12 Goldfische auf 5000 l finde ich eigentlich noch ok.


----------



## samorai (18. Feb. 2019)

Wenn man 12 Goldfische sieht,  heißt das noch lange nicht das es auch 12 sind.
Denn sie lassen keine .......-Party aus.


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Feb. 2019)

Ach so!


----------



## admh (16. Juni 2019)

Moin,

bei meinem kleinen Teich habe ich immer so etwa 5-12 Goldfische im Teich, je nach dem ob der __ Reiher mal wieder da war oder nicht. __ Moderlieschen haben sich bei mir nicht gehalten. Erst haben sie sich gut vermehrt, dann ist der Bestand geschrumpft. Die letzten habe ich abgegeben.
Zugefüttert wird praktisch nicht.
Es läuft ein Sieb mit Eigenbau-Tonnenfilter.

Das Teichprojekt "großer Gartenteich" ist seit 2013 unterbrochen, wird aber in diesem Sommer angegangen. Wir fahren nicht in den Urlaub sondern bauen einen Teich.

Gestern und heute haben wir mit der versammelten Nachbarschaft (immer zwischen 10 und 15 Personen), Minibagger, 10 Schubkarren und erst einmal zwei Schüttcontainern ein Poolprojekt angegangen. Insgesamt haben wir 9x6m Erdreich 1,10m tief ausgehoben. Die Container waren ruckzuck voll und im Garten ist ein 3,5m hoher Berg mit Aushub entstanden. Ein Teil davon wird noch zum Aufschütten der Wiese und zum Verfüllen genutzt. Der Rest wird dann auch noch abtransportiert. 
Der Pool bekommt dann noch oberirdisch eine 60cm hohe, gemauerte Umrandung. 
Solche Projekte mit etwa 60 Kubik Erdaushub sind mit versammelter Nachbarschaft also in zwei Tagen machbar. 
Das lässt für das eigene Projekt hoffen. 

VG Andreas


----------



## troll20 (19. Juni 2019)

Gibt es auch Bilder


----------



## admh (20. Juni 2019)

Aus dem Garten des Nachbarn mit den Helfern?
Das geht leider nicht.

Ach doch, eines ohne Personen habe ich.
Der Preis für den Bagger (86cm Kettenbreite) mit 108 € plus Steuer für einen Tag hat mich überrascht, ebenso der Verbrauch des kleinen Dieselmotors. 
Sonntags darf man ja bekanntlich nicht arbeiten. Man würde den Bagger also gern Sonntag morgens zurückgeben aber da hat der Werkzeugmann ja dummerweise geschlossen. 
Wir haben nicht einmal 10l Diesel gebraucht.

Also Freitag Abend geholt, die ersten Stunden gearbeitet, dann den ganzen Samstag und Sonntag.
Den Bagger hört man einen Garten weiter praktisch nicht. Man kann also auch Sonntags damit arbeiten.

 

VG Andreas


----------

